# POSSIBLE New Puppy - Not Sure Yet ....



## AussieLass

Well, the breeder sent thru 2 pics only. They're an older couple and I don't like to specify types of pics I want them to take, I just run with what they send & let my heart do the talking, which has served me beautifully well to date!

Don't know age (I think it's now 3 weeks), sex or weight of them, but have asked ... which is your fave ...


----------



## pupluv168

I like the one on the far left- the brown sabling reminds me of Toby  

All three are absolutely beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick

The baby with the white blaze!

They are all darling.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Is the left-hand one a chocolate sable? He is pretty, but my favourite is the little dark sable with the blaze. She has the nicest face IMO. Chocolate sable is such a lovely colour though! I'm not much help, am I? Which one are you favouring?


----------



## Brodysmom

OMG. So darn cute. I am drawn to the little one with the blaze.

I asked my hubby and he said "I wouldn't pick on color. I'd have to get down on the floor and play with them and then pick the one with the best personality." HA! Men!!!


----------



## pupluv168

Wicked Pixie said:


> Is the left-hand one a chocolate sable? He is pretty, but my favourite is the little dark sable with the blaze. She has the nicest face IMO. Chocolate sable is such a lovely colour though! I'm not much help, am I? Which one are you favouring?


I think Dee should get the sable one AND the one with the blaze!!! A nice even six will be awesome.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## erinself

I like the far right one as well in the first pic. They are all precious!


----------



## AussieLass

Uh oh girlies, you're throwing a spanner in the works now lol! I'm not telling which one I have my eye on - I can say I was tugged towards one more than the one I specifically wanted (based on colour though).

Ash my dear, HWMNBO would hunt you down if I took your advice lol.


----------



## pupluv168

AussieLass said:


> Uh oh girlies, you're throwing a spanner in the works now lol! I'm not telling which one I have my eye on - I can say I was tugged towards one more than the one I specifically wanted (based on colour though).
> 
> Ash my dear, HWMNBO would hunt you down if I took your advice lol.


I'm not scared, HWMNBO is trained well. Which one are you liking!?!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep

all of them! :albino:


----------



## Moonfall

I just can't get over the blaze baby. The light baby is precious as well. ALL THE BABIES


----------



## AussieLass

LMAO Ash, darn right about him being well trained - poor love has been on poo patrol & feeding duties since my op, not a word of complaint bless him.

Well I will tell you this much, the middle one (cream/gold) is of no interest to me as it's the same as my little Midgie Moos.

C'mon LS, Zorana & Auntie Elaine, wake up, wake up, when I need you 

Gawd, if I'm a jibbering mess now, what on earth will I be like as the time passes - all of the other x 3 I got from this breeder, I saw the pic of them at 12 weeks & picked them up a couple of days later and that couple of days saw me climbing the walls and rooftops.


----------



## pigeonsheep

aussie u should get the left left left one seein u already have many variations of chis, u must get this one and eat a brownie while holdin it...mmm brownie


----------



## pupluv168

AussieLass said:


> LMAO Ash, darn right about him being well trained - poor love has been on poo patrol & feeding duties since my op, not a word of complaint bless him.
> 
> Well I will tell you this much, the middle one (cream/gold) is of no interest to me as it's the same as my little Midgie Moos.


A good man takes up dog poo duty with no complaint. A lesson for later in my life. Lol. 

Well, you succeeded in excluding the one I knew wasn't "the one" so you have told me nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Star's Mama

I would get the one not similar color to any of your babies, that means the one on the left, am I correct?

But I do love the one on the right with the white, that is my favorite.

I'm jealous that many of you gals are getting new chis lately


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I know you really want a choccy, so I am thinking you are being drawn towards the blaze baby just like the rest of us. We need more pics!


----------



## AussieLass

Hehehe, and now for one of Pidge's random posts ... I found this pic of me in my dog folder of all places, taken about 3 years ago - How AMERICAN do I look


----------



## AussieLass

And yes, some of you have guessed it - it was a Chocolate one I was dreaming of but never thought I would get, so it's the wee Choco baby I have in mind. You gals threw me for a while on the one with the blaze which won't be choc because of his black nose. But the more I look at Choco, the more I'm in love. 

It will have to be a tiny'ish' though, I don't want any more big ones. 1.5kg or <4lbs is it for me, and this pup looks quite large to me.


----------



## Jayda

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe, and now for one of Pidge's random posts ... I found this pic of me in my dog folder of all places, taken about 3 years ago - How AMERICAN do I look


So this is you? I love seeing what people really look like. If this is you, I love those pink boots. In terms of pups I was drawn to the one on the far left, love the color and would call him/her Hershey or Cocoa! I too am jealous, before I trade in my marriage for another chi (hehehehehe), I better get off this board!


----------



## ~LS~

Ok first of all I must comment on your picture, you look HOT!!! :notworthy:

Second, I think that you originally wanted a chocolate baby, but now you
are considering the tiny one with the blaze...am I correct? If you ask me,
I like them both, but I would probably go with the chocolate one, I think
it'll be a real stunner once fully grown. Obviously all three pups are cute.
I would wait until you know their gender, and get to meet them, don't 
rush the decision, make sure you are 100% sure and happy.


----------



## ~LS~

AussieLass said:


> And yes, some of you have guessed it - it was a Chocolate one I was dreaming of but never thought I would get, so it's the wee Choco baby I have in mind. You gals threw me for a while on the one with the blaze which won't be choc because of his black nose. But the more I look at Choco, the more I'm in love.
> 
> It will have to be a tiny'ish' though, I don't want any more big ones. 1.5kg or <4lbs is it for me, and this pup looks quite large to me.



I knew it!!!! That's my favorite one too. 

I must of been typing at the same time as you.


----------



## jesuschick

Well. Looking at your siggy, you have babies in every color of these new babies...


----------



## Zorana1125

I'm here, I'm here, I'm here!!! First of all, look at you girl!! Ur a sexy little thing!
Ok sorry, getting off topic, I LOVE the one all the way to the right with the white blaze! He/she is so stunning with a perfect head!! Immediately, that one melted my heart!! Don't leave us hanging!!! Which melted yours?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Ooops, I missed the one post, you want the Chocolate baby!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick

Zorana1125 said:


> I LOVE the one all the way to the right with the white blaze! He/she is so stunning with a perfect head!!


I totally agree!


----------



## ~LS~

Where did you go cowgirl?  I'm waiting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## pigeonsheep

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe, and now for one of Pidge's random posts ... I found this pic of me in my dog folder of all places, taken about 3 years ago - How AMERICAN do I look


u look quite texan LOL :lol: hehehehe someones been payin attention to my posts bwahaha!


----------



## pigeonsheep

mmm i would name the choco one a yummy chocolate brand or flavor...mmm~ makes me hungry!


----------



## AussieLass

Well it's definitely Choco I want, and as the breeder has retired, I can't wait for another from them. Nor can I meet the puppies, they're a day's drive away - they come in as far as a couple of hundred miles away, and I meet them under a huge big 'ol gum tree which is very dear to my heart now, every time I drive past it I get all teary! 

It's out the front of one of Australia's most famous Pubs, the Ettamoggah Pub which is crooked, see it here: Pieces of Victoria

All of my other 3 from them were chosen from pics & were "meant to be" and even sight unseen, I've been the luckiest gal ever born with my choices. Poor 'ol HWMNBO is beside himself but resigned to the fact there's no stopping me.

Now I'm terrified he/she will be BIG  I suppose I could handle 6lbs lmao.


----------



## AussieLass

Pidge, everthing I'm wearing, except the jeans which are the legendary Aussie brand Tsubi/Ksubi, even the Harley-Davidson belt were all imported from USA  The boots are to die for, smooth pink leather with pink pony (cow) hair inserts - they're a size 5 and I'm a size 7.5, but there's no stopping this determined wench, they were one of those "I'll die without them" buys ... I tell you what, I darn well do die when I wear them!


----------



## jesuschick

Do you have a gender preference? Did I miss that you do or do not know gender of these babies?

A BIG Chihuahua...haha! As long as it is still small enough that it can ride on the backs of your big dogs like they are ponies, it would still be verrrrry small!


----------



## Huly

I am all about even numbers since I have Noah' s Ark lol 

I say take them all too cute to choose  

That pic rocks Dee! you go girl


----------



## Zorana1125

Yay!! Get Mr Choco!!!
Btw, can the breeder weigh them so we can check their estimated weight on a growth chart??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

The baby with the blaze. :love5:


----------



## Evelyn

All 3, but I especially like the one with the chocolate nose.


----------



## erinself

On second look I like the choco. Her nose is to die for!


----------



## AussieLass

You girls make me giggle ... no, don't know sexes or weights yet but have asked the question - not sure they'll be bothered weighing for me, but they'll certainly let me know the sexes and I've asked for pics of dam & sire which they usually have on hand. The poor lady's hands, every knuckle sticks up inches, she's in constant pain with arthritis & virtually crippled so I really never ask them to do anything as I feel like they have to go to so much trouble to do even the most basic of things that we all take for granted.

Being as they're "cockies" as we call them (farmers), they'll probably just say, "Oh, he/she will grow up to be around about ?kg, or he/she will be fairly small, medium etc, bless them.

Karen's right, I need to get over the weight phobia, it's just that my black & tan girl (from another breeder) ended up being a bleedin' giant, albeit the most beautiful angelic one ever, so weight really doesn't mean a toss at the end of the day.

Gawd struth, as we Aussies say as a form of exclamation, I do believe I shall go ahead and get my wee Choco regardless of sex or weight, either way it will be neutered, but secretly hoping it's a "she" - looks like a "he" to me though - will know by later today or tomorrow


----------



## ~LS~

I also got the feeling that it's a male for some reason. We'll see. I'm happy for you Dee, I'll be on the lookout for more news.


----------



## TLI

The Choco baby is gorgeous too.


----------



## elaina

Oh , this is so exciting !!! i love all the puppies , but my favorite one is the one with the blaze. but the chocolate one is gorgeous too !!! 
and oh, thats a great pic of you . i just LOVE those pink boots


----------



## MMS

First off, Woohoo! look at that hottie!

ahem...


I'd go with the chocolate one, he looks like a troublemaker! hehe


----------



## Huly

All 3 Dee! Bring home all 3  

Peer Pressure is a good thing


----------



## rubia

jesuschick said:


> The baby with the white blaze!
> 
> They are all darling.


my fav too !


----------



## pigeonsheep

kc has a choco nose :albino: i always try to kiss it but she licks me


----------



## LittleGemma

I too am in love with the one with the white blaze, but it could just be the angle. He/she looks to have the most perfect little applehead and that blaze is adorable. But, you should get the one that truly pulls at your heart. I think you need to visit first before you can confirm which is right for you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Soooo... when do you get your new PUPPY?!?!?!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

I say get all 3, it's only a little more work  hehe


----------



## AussieLass

Firstly there will be (maybe) only one ladies, NOT x 3 = some may not be aware that I already have 4, and 7 would drive me to distraction washing re-usable pee-pads.

OK news, the wee Choco BOY is 570 gms already, the Blaze (for sake of comparison only) is only 350 gms, as is the golden one, sigh, that means in my mind he'll keep tracking to be larger 

570gms = *20.11oz* *at 3 weeks of age*

I know the smallest can always end up being the biggest, but I've never heard of the biggest being smallest. Now I'm sad, very, sad but will not be thwarted :munky2: 

Even HWMNBO has showed the gals at his office AND read them my responses when he emailed, "Why, Why do you do this????????????"


----------



## AussieLass

On this chart, he's the highest possible weight at 3 weeks, gulp ...

Chihuahua Puppy Growth Chart

And some of the other charts he's too big for :foxes15:


----------



## LostLakeLua

Awww Dee... you know when the right pup who's meant to be with you is ready, they'll fall right into your hands. =D FWIW my Spike-a-roo was the largest puppy in his litter of 5 for the first 8 weeks or so, then the tiniest doubled in size where Spike is now the smallest. Just goes to show how unpredictable growth rates can be... who knows... ^_^ either way, do keep us updated on your Chi ventures; as hearing from you always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## michele

Far right is the one i would pick but hey they're all beautiful


----------



## Rach_Honey

So jealous!!!!!!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe, and now for one of Pidge's random posts ... I found this pic of me in my dog folder of all places, taken about 3 years ago - How AMERICAN do I look


wow!! hot mamma. love all the pink you have going around.

All 3 puppies are super cute my fav is the far left one (1st pic)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius

Oh wow Dee, you are gorgeous 

I am no help on choosing a pup - I agree with Tracy's husband - personality, personality, personality!!

What kind of personality are the ones you have - do you need a feisty little one to liven them up or do you need a calm mellow little one to help chill the pack?!!!


----------



## LittlePixie

The chocolate sable baby is so adorable and looks like it will have those pretty green eyes! I think you should get that one!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

My Kirby was the biggest of his litter - I picked him as wanted a 'bigger chi' & he ended up tiny !!! So you never know


----------



## pupluv168

Toby was a big pup too. He charted to be 6-6.5 lbs. he is barely over 5, which I think is a wonderfully manageable size- portable but not overly fragile. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MoeTonka

They are all too cute. The blackish one is so adorable. I'm I love with all three of them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie

Lovely pups, but I would choose the dark one with the white blaze. Gorgeous.


----------



## KritterMom

Dont know if you picked up yet, but I like the one on the far left with the chocolate little button nose.


----------



## Zorana1125

AussieLass said:


> Firstly there will be (maybe) only one ladies, NOT x 3 = some may not be aware that I already have 4, and 7 would drive me to distraction washing re-usable pee-pads.
> 
> OK news, the wee Choco BOY is 570 gms already, the Blaze (for sake of comparison only) is only 350 gms, as is the golden one, sigh, that means in my mind he'll keep tracking to be larger
> 
> 570gms = *20.11oz* *at 3 weeks of age*
> 
> I know the smallest can always end up being the biggest, but I've never heard of the biggest being smallest. Now I'm sad, very, sad but will not be thwarted :munky2:
> 
> Even HWMNBO has showed the gals at his office AND read them my responses when he emailed, "Why, Why do you do this????????????"


Awwww Dee, he's a little porker! My puppy at 3 weeks weighed 7.2 ounces so he is significantly larger! But if size does not matter, then you should get him!! His little nose is so cute!! 

But, if his size is a big issue, would you consider one of the others??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Queenofjax

The clear tan


----------



## AussieLass

OK heard back from the breeder re date of birth, size & colouring, but I can't make sense of how they arrived at the expected adult weight .... this old brain is so easily confused, I think I need a Nanna Nap!

If you are a breeder who has any ideas about how his colour will go or what weight you would expect him to be, please do add your two cents or pennies worth, I'd love some input please.


his date of birth is 5/1/13 (5th January for the USA ppl) so he is 4 weeks old the reason he may be fatter is he grabs all the milk from mum
and the smallest one gets the leftovers we will have a better idea of size when they go on to food and the 
mum stops feeding them, had a look at the chart and i think as things are now he will be 2kg but cant be 
certain, as to colour we found that if you look at the coat closer to the skin thats what colour they tend to be
so yes i think he could well be a cream with chocolate points i think the best thing is to wait and look again
in a couple of weeks as they grow and we will weigh them again and take more pics


----------



## jesuschick

I think he will lighten but not to a cream. My cream started and stayed cream. She got a shade darker along her back but I have not seen a cream who started dark like this baby.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I say the far left, then the far right. They are both beautiful but the chocolate one is my favourite.


----------



## lulu'smom

I'm coming late to the party, but I'm loving blaze on the far right. I agree with Caitlin, unless it is angle the head and nose-shape is fabulous.


----------



## Mrs.J.

Lol, SO cute!
My thoughts were: "Hm... I want the cream one! (I've wanted a cream one forever!)... wait, that brown one is REALLY cute... hang on, the black one... gah! I don't know!" So happy that's not my decision, lol.
I'd probably have to meet them in person to decide. We didn't get to pick our pups though, and I just adore them, they're perfect.
Whatever you decide, you'll love him/her!


----------



## LittlePixie

Did you choose one!?


----------



## erinself

LittlePixie said:


> Did you choose one!?


this! Waiting to hear


----------



## AussieLass

Hi Erin & Rachel, if I do get him, it will be the chocolate one. Just waiting to see what his colour & size develops as over the next 8 weeks


----------



## LittlePixie

Oh man, how much longer you guna keep us waiting? lol How old are they now?


----------



## AussieLass

Currently 4 wks


----------



## MMS

Yay I picked the winner! What is my prize, Dee?


----------



## LittlePixie

oh man..4 weeks of waiting?!!!! you suuuck :laughing8:


----------



## AussieLass

Sigh, waiting, waiting, waiting .... due to the floods we had up here a couple/few weeks ago when the entire state went under again my Breeder has been trying to reinstate their farm's driveway, fences etc. and hasn't had time to get me more pics.

I gently reminded them I'd love some more a few days ago, and whammy, more floods happening the next day. They've promised to get me more pics & weight just as soon as this last batch of foul weather moves on.

I'm going to suggest we take a family 4 hour drive up to see them this w/end (normally they meet me half way) so that I can see the chocolate and little black sable together - I'd be taking my current 4 so I can see how both puppies interact with my existing lot. This is a different approach because the last 3 times I've just said, "I'll have that one", they take it off to the vet for shots and a couple of days later, bath him/her up and deliver to me sight unseen. It's worked out divinely perfect each time, but this, being my last pup ever, I think I'd like to choose - especially seeing you girls here are torn between the choco & sable 

Next problem - I'm too afraid to look at the calendar to see how old these boys are because I always take delivery at 12-14 weeks and I think they'll only be about 7 weeks, which means we'd have to turn around and come home & wait out all those extra weeks, which would just kill me.

My long suffering Ex, WHMNBO, has been strutting around saying, "I bet you your 5th dog ....." when making bets about more cyclones, not needing to fuel up the generators etc etc so he's accepted this is a happening thing, bless him. Dang, I wish I could! Means the chances of me ever securing another life partner are pretty damn slim - unless he wanted to live in the spare room.


----------



## pupluv168

I think visiting with your pack is a good idea. That way you can see how they interact with your 4 and pick which one "clicks"!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass

OK ladies, now I need some serious help. 2 new pics of Choco boy have come through (in the middle of the floods, bless them - they now what I'm like, soooo impatient).

What will his colouring do - will he lighten or darken do we think?

Please be brutally honest ... I have the hide of an elephant when it comes to critiquing my animals 

Anyway, I've asked if I can take a road trip to come see the 2 before I decide. Now I'm concerned about his eyes, he's 8 weeks this weekend, should they still be east/west?

Also, 8 weeks old and weighing 710 gms, I think he's going to be a biiiig boy, which I do not want.


----------



## ~LS~

I think he'll get lighter with age. As for his eyes, I bet they are just fine, he just
reacted to the way she touched him I think, so it made a silly photo. On the first
picture they look fine.


Where's the second pup?


----------



## jesuschick

He is precious!

He does look big for 8 weeks. He will lighten. Do you know sire and dam colors?

Eyes are hard to capture at that age, I think. I agree that I would need to see him to know what I thought. Well, except thinking that he is darling. That does come through in pictures.


----------



## Gingersmom

Rubyannie said:


> Lovely pups, but I would choose the dark one with the white blaze. Gorgeous.


Me too !!!!!


----------



## jesuschick

~LS~ said:


> Where's the second pup?


Well, since she brought it up....I would LOVE to see the baby with the blaze on the head. Female? I cannot remember.


----------



## Huly

I think he is awesome


----------



## TLI

He'll probably lighten. Looks like he might end up being more fawn colored. Eyes, not sure. He doesn't look hydro, though. Chance's eyes were googly for quite awhile. He still has a very slight east/west eye set. He does look like a big boy for 7 weeks old. But I still think he's a cutie!!! His muzzle will probably lengthen too, if that's a consideration.


----------



## AussieLass

Hi girls - I've asked the Breeder to send pics & weight of black sable/white blaze boy.

Their sire is the sire of my Chico (avatar) which is wholly golden cream, and his dam is totally chocolate.

I somehow think he'll lighten too, even though the 3 I've bought from them have all darkened & become much richer, but I just think this boy will be different for some reason = I think his colour will be soft & gentle as opposed to the typical defined choco we see in short haireds.

The other 3 pups from these guys don't have the gorgeous USA standard muzzle but do have a short muzzle, apple'ish' head & good stop compared to most of what you see in Oz and certainly go no-where near being described as dear heads.

Ah, time for a nanna nap, the stress is all too much - I can picture him being a giant and as I get older I need super light-weight to easily pick up & carry - my massive black & tan girl, I can't even pick her up to get her on the bed anymore


----------



## paynee's

I agree, I think he wil lighten!! He is very cute still!! I think my diamond will b a bigger girl! She is 700g at 9 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi

Dee he's a cutie pie!

Do a forum search and find the post I did for Chloe's 1st birthday. You will see how goggly eyed she was when we brought her home at 8 weeks and now her eyes just show a tiny bit of white and look forward properly instead of east west. Also if the parents and Chico aren't big I doubt this boy will be, he's probably just a piggy and pushes out his siblings and takes all the milk. Chloe is my little swan, she was gold fish eyed and 900g at 8 weeks and now at 18 months she's got a beautiful expressive face and she weighs a petite 2.2kg which is the same as her brother Axle.


----------



## Rubyannie

I think he will get even lighter and he does look a bit wall eyed in the photo. He also looks big for his age but fear not. Anything looks bigger on a photo when there is nothing else to scale against. As for his eyes, he probably just swivelled them at the wrong time.

Only way to be 100% sure is to go and check him out in the flesh. He is still a wee cutiepie though...


----------



## AussieLass

Well, I pushed the stress aside & went off to do the math which I'm totally & absolutely hopeless at, but this is what I came up with (bearing in mind these are their current weights & they'll probably gain an ounce or 2 before the w/end, being their 8th week) ....

*Choco* = 710grams – 25 oz – charts to be = 4.5/5lb = 2.3kg

*Sable* = 430grams – 15 oz - charts to be = 2.5lb/3lb = 1.3kg

I asked for more shot*S* of the sable, and this is what I got (for which I'm incredibly grateful considering their property has been flooded almost away). Bless these farmers cotton sox though, they're really not into messing around with wasting time taking a whole lot of shots & have no idea about marketing by taking all the different angles, prerty backgrounds and whatever, it's "Here's the face? Like it? Buy it, or the next person will!" lmao. Unfortunately the dear lady can't take pics as her hands are absolutely crippled with the most excruciating & pronounced arthritis I've ever seen in my life, hence this is their very last litter ever which is sad because it's been their hobby for over 30 years.

Ah, and he did say this little Choco shoves his siblings aside to feed! As 1yo none of my 3 babies from these breeders are much into food, they take it or leave it - it would be an absolute novelty to have a dog (besides the 2 Mastiffs) who absolutely loved food, I wouldn't know what to do with myself


----------



## Rubyannie

Both lovely boys but I would be taking the sable boy home. He meets my criteria, lol
Goodluck on whoever you choose..xx


----------



## jesuschick

I agree with Rubyannie!

That sable boy has about the sweetest face I have seen!!


----------



## Huly

Go for a family outing and visit both pups. Your heart will not lead you wrong!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

pupluv168 said:


> I think visiting with your pack is a good idea. That way you can see how they interact with your 4 and pick which one "clicks"!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think that's a great idea. Sometimes a pack will not accept any dog plus you get to interact with the puppy.


----------



## Aquarius

That sable pup is gorgeous - I love too that he has attitude!!


----------



## TLI

OMGosh the sable baby is adorable!!! I'm already in love!!! What a doll face!!! :love5:

Just an FYI on the weight charts. They are almost never accurate. Especially before 12/14 weeks. Even then, it's still not fail proof. I have 4 pups, 4 different lines, 4 different breeders. None of them followed the chart. I have never heard of it working for anyone except for a few members here on the board. If size/weight is something that is really important to you, use that chart as a grain of salt. It was made 30+ years ago, and has no way of dictating genetics, which is what will determine your pups mature size. Unless you use a breeder that knows their lines from way back, parents, grandparents, great grandparents, mature size will be like rolling dice. Even knowing the lines, about the only 'guarantee' you'll get is that the Chi will mature within standard, under 6 lbs. Anything under 4 lbs. mature, which is TINY, is not 'common.' Just wanted to throw that out there, because so many people get disappointed when their tiny 8 week old Chi pup that charts at 3 lbs., ends up 6 lbs. or more. You'll only find a handful of breeders that will be upfront with you about these things. There are a few, but many know that once you fall in love with the pup, their size will not matter to you at all. Well, I say that, but have heard of people actually getting rid of their Chi because it "grew bigger" than expected. Hard to believe, but there are monsters out there that do that. 

You will see chubby pups that look like they will be 'huge,' but turn out not near as big as expected. But chances are, if they are big at 8 weeks, they are certainly not going to stop growing, so while they might not end up a 10 lb. Chi, they aren't going to be a 4 lb. Chi. 

I know a lady in town that wanted a "tiny" so bad, she ended up with 7 Chi's before getting her 4 1/2 lb. mature baby. She loves them all, all are spoiled rotten, but she wanted that tiny Chi. :lol:

Anyway, hope some of this helps.


----------



## Brodysmom

oh Dee! So excited for you! I definitely prefer the sable boy over the chocolate. Just my opinion. A much sweeter face and looks like he will be smaller, which I know you prefer. He's a doll baby! Go get him!


----------



## Chi Nation

*The sable boy is absolutely my fav!!!

You got a hard choice ahead of you..lol*


----------



## Chachis Mom

They are ALL cute...but the one in the middle or the far left are the ones I would pick.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

OK, my two penn'orth. The chocolate boy isn't a self chocolate, he looks chocolate based sable. I think he could end up a similar colour to your Chico, but with more body shading. If you have your heart set on a true chocolate then he probably isn't the pup for you.
I think the dark sable is very pretty, and will end up smaller. Isn't your Midge sable though? Do you want another the same colour? 
I know you love these breeders, but I think if this is absolutely going to be your last Chi you might be better waiting for the perfect tiny chocolate baby from a different breeder.


----------



## TLI

Chance was almost the same coloring as the "chocolate" baby you posted when I got him. He now is a Red fawn. So it's really hard to tell, but I don't think he's going to be a true chocolate, just chocolate based like Chance. I'll look for some of Chance's baby pics.


----------



## pupluv168

Wicked Pixie said:


> OK, my two penn'orth. The chocolate boy isn't a self chocolate, he looks chocolate based sable. I think he could end up a similar colour to your Chico, but with more body shading. If you have your heart set on a true chocolate then he probably isn't the pup for you.
> I think the dark sable is very pretty, and will end up smaller. Isn't your Midge sable though? Do you want another the same colour?
> I know you love these breeders, but I think if this is absolutely going to be your last Chi you might be better waiting for the perfect tiny chocolate baby from a different breeder.


I tend to agree with this. If this is your last chi, You've gotta make sure it's exactly what you want!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

I have many more pics where you can really see what appeared to be sabling. He went from that color to looking like a blue fawn, then his final color is Red Fawn. 

Most of his baby pics are on a disc. I'd have to go through all of them. So hopefully you can see in these pics.


----------



## pupluv168

TLI said:


> I have many more pics where you can really see what appeared to be sabling. He went from that color to looking like a blue fawn, then his final color is Red Fawn.
> 
> Most of his baby pics are on a disc. I'd have to go through all of them. So hopefully you can see in these pics.


Oh. My. God. T, he was breathtaking!!! Absolutely a stunning specimen of chi hunkyness! What a good looking pup. No wonder he turned into such a good looking little man!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

pupluv168 said:


> Oh. My. God. T, he was breathtaking!!! Absolutely a stunning specimen of chi hunkyness! What a good looking pup. No wonder he turned into such a good looking little man!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you so very much, Ashley!! :daisy: One look at him, and I was head over hills in love! :love5: He was the sweetest little guy too. So spunky and playful. Full of non-stop energy, and adored his cuddles. He's Mama's handsome little Man. :love2: Thanks again for your very kind words. xxxxx

His blue eyes also turned to hazel.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

TLI said:


> I have many more pics where you can really see what appeared to be sabling. He went from that color to looking like a blue fawn, then his final color is Red Fawn.
> 
> Most of his baby pics are on a disc. I'd have to go through all of them. So hopefully you can see in these pics.


He is adorable gives me the puppy bug.


----------



## AussieLass

i want that one ... the one in the pic above!!! OMG he is so beautiful TLI ... looks like a teeny, weeny wombat, which are the most divine creatures in the world, besides Hedgehogs!!!

I'm heeding Stella's & everyone else's wisdom about the Choco's colour, invaluable help & advice thanks!

'Gawd struth Ruth', I'm in grave danger of coming home with both at this rate 

Just to clarify, I have my ...

'giant' Black & Tan girl Bella, the gentle matriach

Chiko is rich golden cream, white chest, with chocolate mask only

Midge (tiny) is darkest cream

Ollie (tiny) is sable, mostly black, white chest, socks - looks just like Zorana's boy (brain fart, forgot his name, sorry Z) 

The lady breeder has some way of looking at their little heads at 12wo and just 'knows' intuitively what size they're going to be.

I'll just travel up to see them and go from there - I'm getting pretty good at restraining myself, we drove 9 hours once to look at an African Parrot, but I was strong & said no to all that were available and waited for my Maddie who was interstate. Hehehe, she & the Chis are starting to interact, she has them all bluffed, well & truly.


----------



## ~LS~

How far is the drive Dee? Are you planning on going soon?

I think you should just go with your heart, who cares what we all think, you are
the one who'll have to live with this pup, as long as you are happy nothing else
matters. I just hope whatever puppy you choose, you'll enjoy him and be happy.
They are honestly both very cute.


----------



## OzChi

Dee I feel like you won't be truly happy until you get the Chocolate puppy of your dreams. I don't doubt that you will love any puppy you get regardless but I wanted a light coloured boy and no matter how much I loved Ax and Chloe I wasn't satisfied until I got Winston, now I don't even look except for other people.

I know you like this breeder and the other pup's you've got from them but I agree that the Chocolate puppy is going to lighten and might not end up looking like you want. Chloe was exactly the colour she is now when we got her. 

There are Chocolate pups around. None on dogz online at the moment apart from one in Perth that's got a deposit on it but I found 2 litters here in Melbourne on the Tradingpost. It only cost me $130 to ship Winston from Brisbane to Melbourne through Dogtainers so I wouldn't let that put you off.


----------



## TLI

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> He is adorable gives me the puppy bug.


Thank you so much!! :daisy: He's such a complete little package. Cute as a button, very loving, obedient, just a 200% doll!!


----------



## 23083

Love the tiny one on right with white blaze! Sooooo sweet


----------



## OzChi

Dee LOOK!!! These are in QLD. Chocolate LC puppies

Chihuahua Pure Bred - Hervey Bay - QLD - $ 850


----------



## Huly

Get both Dee says the devil on your shoulder


----------



## TLI

AussieLass said:


> i want that one ... the one in the pic above!!! OMG he is so beautiful TLI ... looks like a teeny, weeny wombat, which are the most divine creatures in the world, besides Hedgehogs!!!
> 
> 
> The lady breeder has some way of looking at their little heads at 12wo and just 'knows' intuitively what size they're going to be.


Thank you so much, Dee!! :daisy: That was my exact thoughts when I saw him. I had to have him!!! We had a little Angel, cream colored little boy named Chase. He died at 10 weeks old with congenital heart failure.  I was devastated and so very heart broken. You get attached to them immediately. After Chase passed away I said I would never get another one. But I really wanted a playmate for little Lexie. So about 6 weeks later I went to see Chance. It was love at first sight, just like with Lexie. He was 8 weeks old, weighed in at 10 oz. He was very active, and the funniest part watching him was his little legs were so short his belly literally nearly touched the floor. He's been stealing hearts since he was just a baby. :love5: Your kind words about my little munchkin made me smile from ear to ear. Thanks again!!! :daisy:

There is some truth to what your breeder said about their heads and size. People often ask me how I ended up with 4 tinies. They just have a "look" from early on. About the age of 8 weeks or so on, you can see the characteristics. Not that it will determine an exact mature weight, but you can just tell they'll be tiny.  The Choco boy you posted does not have that "tiny" look. The sable baby I'm going to guess about 4 1/2 lbs. mature. And of course that's just judging by the pics.


----------



## Huly

OzChi said:


> Dee LOOK!!! These are in QLD. Chocolate LC puppies
> 
> Chihuahua Pure Bred - Hervey Bay - QLD - $*850


OMG if I lived in AU I would have to have photo 2 & 3 precious


----------



## elaina

AussieLass said:


> Well, I pushed the stress aside & went off to do the math which I'm totally & absolutely hopeless at, but this is what I came up with (bearing in mind these are their current weights & they'll probably gain an ounce or 2 before the w/end, being their 8th week) ....
> 
> *Choco* = 710grams – 25 oz – charts to be = 4.5/5lb = 2.3kg
> 
> *Sable* = 430grams – 15 oz - charts to be = 2.5lb/3lb = 1.3kg
> 
> I asked for more shot*S* of the sable, and this is what I got (for which I'm incredibly grateful considering their property has been flooded almost away). Bless these farmers cotton sox though, they're really not into messing around with wasting time taking a whole lot of shots & have no idea about marketing by taking all the different angles, prerty backgrounds and whatever, it's "Here's the face? Like it? Buy it, or the next person will!" lmao. Unfortunately the dear lady can't take pics as her hands are absolutely crippled with the most excruciating & pronounced arthritis I've ever seen in my life, hence this is their very last litter ever which is sad because it's been their hobby for over 30 years.
> 
> Ah, and he did say this little Choco shoves his siblings aside to feed! As 1yo none of my 3 babies from these breeders are much into food, they take it or leave it - it would be an absolute novelty to have a dog (besides the 2 Mastiffs) who absolutely loved food, I wouldn't know what to do with myself


oh, i love this sable puppy. just going by these two pics , i'd for sure pic the sable boy. but i'd look at them in person and then decide


----------



## OzChi

> OMG if I lived in AU I would have to have photo 2 & 3 precious


I know! Photo 2 is just too gorgeous. Reminds me of a LC version of my sweet Miss Chloe.


----------



## TLI

#1 Choco looks like he's going to be a good looking little dude. Nice head, stop and muzzle. But he's very sturdy. :lol:


----------



## AussieLass

OzChi said:


> Dee LOOK!!! These are in QLD. Chocolate LC puppies


Sarah, rushed off to have a look & my heart stopped at the colour - PERFECT!!! I rushed in to look at all pics and then raced to the website, about to hit "Buy It Now" - alas, looking at their adult dogs they have the typical loooong snout that appears like a plane's runway or ski jump  So typical of ours out here unfortunately, unlike Winnie's breeder who has the loveliest Chi's in Oz. 

Good news is my breeder asked if I could come up next w/end or on a week day, but HWMNBO is away on business & I wouldn't take my son out of school for a weekday so after I explained that they've agreed to have us up there THIS W/END .... OMG I thought I'd have to wait a fortnight, i can barely breathe with excitement. They will NOT let me take him on the day though, they insist on keeping them for 12-14 weeks which is great, but at least I'll know if I'm going to have 4, 5 or maybe (hell noooooooooooooooo) x 6 of them lmao.


----------



## Huly

OzChi said:


> I know! Photo 2 is just too gorgeous. Reminds me of a LC version of my sweet Miss Chloe.


Come on join the club of 4 where I can see photos of these cuties! Lol

Photo 3 looks angelic


----------



## ~LS~

That sounds awesome Dee, I can't wait to hear what you think of the pups! I'm so happy for you. So excited!


----------



## Huly

Ha ha ha ha you will have a whole pack of Chi 

You must get better at sharing photos though


----------



## ~LS~

Christie it took me literally like 3 minutes to get the "China" joke, lol. Oh dear!


----------



## jesuschick

Huly said:


> You must get better at sharing photos though


YES! Now why is it that we do not have TONS of pics of your babies here???
I have not seen a pic other than in your siggy!!


----------



## AussieLass

Christie my love, I'm ALREADY in the club of x 4 - it's 5 we're thinking about and if HWMNBO thought for one second I was even thinking of getting both, he would chain me in the garage for the rest of my days.

Karen, I put up a whole heap of pics once - I'm one of those that can't take pics for peanuts and, unless they come out clear & visible I refuse to offend peoples' eyes.

I'll grab a couple now & drop them in this thread, some will be clear a couple offensively blurry


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

I think the sable one is adorable. I would want to stick with a breeder once I found a good one. It is not easy to find one that breeds a nice short snout and an apple head. We see so many deer heads with a long snout. I got Lola as an adult so I already knew what she looked like and that she was small. I would say stick with a breeder you know unless you really have your heart set on another color.


----------



## Huly

Woohoo photos

I meant OZ to get a 4th you have a pack lol. Hmm chains could be fun Dee you would still have your pups lol 

I am being so naughty tonight


----------



## AussieLass

*Chiko:*



















*Belly Bum aka Bella the Giant*










*Tiny Midgey Moo aka Midge - seriously has the face & expression of a naughty, little 89yo lady*



















And Jessica - ONE of the Mastiffs who scales 6'3" from a stand-still, sigh ...










*Ollie aka Oliver, the tiny feisty spitfire who, in reality, looks like Zorana's Leo color & coat wise*





































Garrrgh, they came out all out of order, but you get the idea  Poor Bella, she definitely is a deer head with the loooong airplane striip nose.


----------



## Huly

Beautiful babies! Love them all Dee. So cute


----------



## Huly

Awesome photo of Chiko profile in the bed. Perfect shot wow


----------



## jesuschick

I agree. Beautiful! Every single one of them!!


----------



## Zorana1125

Oh Dee! Your babies are gorgeous!!! Oliver does look like Leo, so handsome! You need to share pics more often, please and thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass

Smiles, thanks girls. Compared to most of the Chis you see in Oz (except for Sarah/ OzChis' breeder, my 3 (excluding Bella the black/tan) do in fact have the shortest snouts & roundest heads I've seen, even at shows - yup, we're a bit backwards over here 

My Breeders are just a couple of old farmers who've just treated it as their hobby and have never tried to tamper with genes. They don't show, they don't line-breed or even pay attention to 'lines' as such, for which I'm eternally grateful for because 3 Vets (one holistic who treats ALL over Oz) have all said I have the healthiest, strongest, best temperament & obedient Chi's they've EVER come across, & haven't been able to stop raving about them. Oh, and the best bit, they charge me less than 1/2 of what the high falootin', up themselves, line-breeding (read in-breeding) showies charge.


----------



## ~LS~

Aww what a treat to see your fur kids Dee. :love2: That Chiko of yours stole my
heart, what a stunning boy. And Bella looks like the biggest sweetheart, cuddlebum, 
lovely girl. I love all your pups, thanks for sharing their pics, made my day.


----------



## pupluv168

Stunning, Dee!!! All of them are pretty. 

I LOVE Oliver. He's a stunner. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile

Awww your babies are so beautiful. I do not think I have ever saw pictures of them except in your signature. 

They are all simply precious.


----------



## TLI

Your babies are adorable!!!  I will take Midge and Ollie. You shouldn't miss them with the new puppy.   You should share pics more often! They were a real treat to see. :daisy:


----------



## AussieLass

Here we have Choco's & Sable's Sire & Dam .... I hate Abbie's sparse coat & long nose but, as you can see, that is balanced out by Bullit's short stubby nose & lovely coat. 

He is the sire of one of my others too, just can't remember which one, I never really bother about it when choosing my loves .... * perhaps these shots will give the experts in coloring a better idea of how pups will turn out colour wise. *

I'll be sure to ask who is who with ALL of my baby's parents when I go to breeders over w/end though

*Abbie - looks a total 'scrubber' to me  I know she fails the USA "type" miserably but this is Oz and we're uncultured cowboys *










*Bullit:*


----------



## Huly

Beautiful parents


----------



## OzChi

> Sarah, rushed off to have a look & my heart stopped at the colour - PERFECT!!! I rushed in to look at all pics and then raced to the website, about to hit "Buy It Now" - alas, looking at their adult dogs they have the typical loooong snout that appears like a plane's runway or ski jump So typical of ours out here unfortunately, unlike Winnie's breeder who has the loveliest Chi's in Oz.


I went through to the breeders site and I see what you mean. The stud is ok but the females are pretty rough looking. It really is hard to find Chi's with nice heads here in Oz, at one of my Chi meet ups there were about 30 dogs and only about 2 besides Winston were what I would call a true apple head - that's 1 in 10! I personally think that with such a striking colour you can get away with not such a nice head and still have a pretty dog (Chloe as an example, she has quite an overshot jaw that makes her appear like she has a deer head but she still has a nice stop) but it depends on personal preference. I am nuts for Chocolate Chi's more than I am nuts for a super apple shaped head so I would go for colour.


----------



## TLI

My two cents is to look until you find the Choco baby that when you lay eyes on, you can't live without him/her. You'll know when you find "The One."


----------



## AussieLass

OK, borrowed this pic from Pam6400 - do those who're experienced with breeding & colors think that the colour in this pic could be what my little choco puppy's color could fade to? If this would be his final colour I would be more than delighted, I'd be absolutely over the moon because I love it!!

I know I've always said I want "chocolate" but what I've actually meant is any 'tone' of chocolate i.e. like Chiko's choc mask is a real rich brown as opposed to any hint of reddish-chocolate if that makes sense. When I saw the colour of this dog in the pic my heart skipped a beat ....

Oh, we couldn't drive up to see them yesterday because it's still raining/flooding & we would've got trapped in by blocked roads & the poor breeder would've had to put the 3 of us & 4 babies up for however long it took for floodwaters to recede so it's going to be a fortnight now before we can travel up there.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

That dog is a solid chocolate, just a pale shade. His hairs will be chocolate root to tip. The puppy isn't a solid choc, his hairs are gold/cream at the root with chocolate tips. Being a long coat you will see more of the undercolour.
I think he will be a similar colour to his mum. As his dad is lighter, he may end up with an undercolour that is paler than his mums rich golden shade.
He could also end up with a lot less of the chocolate ticking being visible. If you look at the pics of Bullit, you can see he also has shading (looks either black or blue) but only a small amount, his visible colour is mostly his cream undercolour. 
The actual shade of chocolate is likely to stay the same as it is now, (black series colours ie choc in this case, are fairly stable, it is the red series colours that tend to change with age) what will change is the amount of chocolate in his coat.
My money will be on him ending up looking like Abbie, but with a paler gold undercolour. Genetically possible that he could end up with the same markings as Bullit, but he will be a richer/darker colour and the shading will obviously be chocolate.
Hope this helps. Obviously I'm not a Chi breeder, but I do have a pretty thorough understanding of colour genetics.


----------



## TLI

I can't find the parents. I know they were posted, but I've looked on every page. 

Stella, your coloring info is very interesting. I enjoy reading it. I researched color genetics a bit, but it is somewhat confusing and takes quite a bit of time to get it all down. I get the basics, and then they start with all the D's, yada yada, and my brain takes a leap. :lol:


----------



## AussieLass

Thanks ever so much Stella, I put a great deal of faith in your genetics understanding. I must be plain stupid, I've read your words over and over, trying to visualise but just can't grasp it. Even searching google images I can't imagine any being close to final color as described, but there's a few pups that look like him as a pup. Stella, you don't per chance have a photo demonstrating what you're describing do you?

I also found out yesterday there's a huge white LH pup in this litter that they never included pics of as they know I didn't want big or white - imagine that, this litter was such a mix of colours, a bit like a pack of licorice allsorts!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

LOL sorry if I confused you Dee, I was trying really hard not to talk in 'genetic code' which like T says, confuses everybody!
I will see if I can find pics.
I love that so many different colours can pop out in a litter of Chis. It is because they are not selected for colour, so they carry all these recessive genes. Much more fun than breeding say, Weimeraners, when you know all the pups will be the same colour.

T, the parent pics are at the bottom of page 17.


----------



## AussieLass

Stella, you didn't confuse me, your words are as plain as day - I'm just a visual (as opposed to words) stupid old woman i.e. I don't think I've ever read an instruction manual in my life lol.


----------



## Huly

Dee

It is almost the weekend- What is the verdict? 1, 2, or 3 new additions and which ones


----------



## FantasiaFarm

oh damn - I just read all 19 pages - and no result yet LOL


----------



## ~LS~

Aussie baby we want news!!!


----------



## Huly

We are impatiently waiting LOL


----------



## AussieLass

Well, as you know, we had floods again last w/end and this w/end HWMNBO is away at a conference & taking my son. 

Seeing this is the VERY LAST PUPPY (I know, I've been saying that for the last x 2) I thought that seeing I have a choice this time I would involve them in the process, as well as my pack, so that IF I am to get 1 more, he (the puppy) can choose us if it's meant to be.

The 3 times I've bought from this breeder I've looked at pics & said, "That pup is mine!!!!" and they've driven him down so we meet halfway. For some reason I can't do that this time. Maybe my heart's not in it & I'm not meant to go over the edge & have x 5, I just don't know, but I will know, not this w/end, but the next


----------



## ~LS~

Whatever you choose to do Dee, we'll support you. When it's meant to be, it's
meant to be. Whatever happens, whether you get one of these pups, or a
different pup, or no pup at all, I just want you to be happy. Thanks for the
update. Talk soon.


----------



## AussieLass

Sigh, we have another cyclone building up on the coast, things could be looking very grim over the next week.


----------



## ~LS~

Geeze you guys never seem to catch a break for more than a second. Stay safe!


----------



## Huly

Stay safe! Just know we were all thinking about u


----------



## AussieLass

Two more sleeps and we're off on our epic journey, cyclones aside - the one that was building (Sandra cat 4) took off into the ocean & the one building behind it (Tim) is still deciding.

I was just about to get up & bathe the kids so they look spiffing for the breeder but instead I figure I'll give this spray on insta-shampoo a go. Got the "Furminator" and other brushes at the ready, cologne too (not that they need it, they're completely odourless).

HWMNBO is resigned to the idea ... the checkout chick accidentally rang up $291.85 cash out on his credit card so he had to go back the next day to collect the cash refund as it was a mistake ... he flung me a $100 bill with a pretend angry face, indicating it was for my "Pup Fund" lol. 

No-one will be more surprised than him if I decide not to get one, and I won't feel the least bit guilty about driving all day for no reason  Hehehe the 2 of us in a car for 10 mins results in an all out battle, with son giggling like a goose in the back seat, so all day in a car is going to be very, very interesting.

I made him drive me 8 hours each way once to view a potential new African Grey parrot but decided my interstate breeder was far superior so walked away without one, he never said a word about a wasted 16 hours, bless him. Might have to buy him some new socks as a reward if I don't choose one .... he only has about 56 pairs lmao.


----------



## ~LS~

Have a safe trip Dee. And if you come home empty handed than so be it, 
it's best you get the pup you want not just "a pup", when it's meant to be it'll be, 
be it this weekend or not. Tell us all how it goes when you get a chance.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

You will know when you see him. Take pics either way, just so we can coo over cute puppies


----------



## intent2smile

Good luck Dee! I agree you will know the "one" when you see it!


----------



## michele

Safe trip,can't wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## Huly

Woohoo Good Luck Dee! if you decide on all 3 or none we are all here to support your decision


----------



## miuccias

whaaaaat!?!? I don't understand, you are going there to see the pups and maybe or maybe not take one? am I right! ahhh how exciting!!!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass

Smiles, yes Myra you're right .... I'm going on a road trip to view the pups and IF one is perfect, as in he chooses us, then I shall get him. If me, my pups (who I'm taking along too) and these puppies are ambivalent, then I won't bring one home.

You see, I'm very happy & fulfilled with my pack of x 4, but have always wanted a Chocolate, my 13yo son is in love with the little Blaze and as my breeder has had to retire due to ill health, it's sort of now or never. I'm completely relaxed one way or t'other, what is meant to be will be


----------



## elaina

Oh, that is so exciting going to see chi puppies and possibly bringing one home  I cant wait to hear how it goes !!!


----------



## TLI

Safe travels, and best of luck!


----------



## MChis

This is exciting! I've browsed through most of the pages in this thread. The "chocolate" will likely be red as an adult. He is similar to what Mari was as a pup. I got her thinking she'd be chocolate. hehe I know better now. A chocolate will be CHOCOLATE (not sable) as a puppy....even with the chocolate nose. I know you are going on who chooses you but based on looks...I prefer the little sable boy hands down. They're all cute but the little one is ADORABLE!! Good luck in your visit! Can't wait to hear the result.


----------



## PixieHollow

AussieLass said:


> Smiles, yes Myra you're right .... I'm going on a road trip to view the pups and IF one is perfect, as in he chooses us, then I shall get him. If me, my pups (who I'm taking along too) and these puppies are ambivalent, then I won't bring one home.
> 
> You see, I'm very happy & fulfilled with my pack of x 4, but have always wanted a Chocolate, my 13yo son is in love with the little Blaze and as my breeder has had to retire due to ill health, it's sort of now or never. I'm completely relaxed one way or t'other, what is meant to be will be


congrats either way!!  I'm sure all will work out as it should! safe travels


----------



## MChis

Btw...found this in my photobucket. Just for reference. 










Editing to add a pic of Mari now. Just a head shot but you get the idea of her color.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Is that her now at the bottom of the puppy pile in your sig? Love that pic btw.


----------



## TLI

That's how Chance was. He lost all of the black, and now is a Red Fawn.


----------



## MChis

Wicked Pixie said:


> Is that her now at the bottom of the puppy pile in your sig? Love that pic btw.


Yes...she is a brilliant shade of red now...like a red fox. LOL She does still have some dark chocolate sabling on her tail and at the base of her neck but definitely not much compared to her as a puppy.


----------



## FantasiaFarm

geeze such a difference.


----------



## AussieLass

Heather, thanks so much for going to the trouble of putting those lovely pics up for me - oh my, Mari is just gorgeous! What a profound transformation she went through!!!

Well, today is the day I pack for the trip; having 4 Chis 'tis worse than having a baby as I recall ..... harnesses, leads, couplers = check, fresh water & bowl = check, teeny weeny dehyd liver treats = check, baby blankie & few small kibbles (just in case of delays) for new boy = check, Nutri-cal for sugar drop = check, Wet Ones for accidents = check, waterproof dog picnic blanket for the back seat of the car = check, fabric pee pads for all over rest of car = check, $'s = check (once I find where I stashed them, lmao. Have I forgotten anything?

It is such a weird and anxious feeling this time around, having not committed to one specific pup and actually being able to choose by interacting first.


----------



## paynee's

Oh wow how exciting!!! Good luck!!! Can't wait 2 hear ur decision 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Woohoo so excited for you! I love letting a pup pick me first all of mine have except BG picked my husband and sucked him in until I could not say no! 

You forgot toys, chews for entertainment, extra blanket
Your son, HWSNBO, oh an yourself 

No on a serious note pack a few emergency supplies incase flood or weather issues.


----------



## Jayda

I hope one chooses you because then we get to see puppy pictures. Safe travels!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

Thats alot of packing! Sounds exciting I can't wait to see pics if you get one.


----------



## doginthedesert

So exciting!


----------



## AussieLass

Well, back home without a single throw-up or poop in the car during 8 hours driving, so that's a huge relief seeing we were in HWMNBO's car.

I guess I better make my way to photobucket & upload some piccies then, it's such a trial for this old technophobic fool of a woman


----------



## Aquarius

Can't wait to see which one you chose!!!......drumroll...........!!!

PS - stop talking about being old - I know what age you are and you're not and you're making me feel old too!


----------



## Kalisee

Happy for your "clean" ride!! Now we wait for those pictures! Whatcha going to name the pup?


----------



## miuccias

yayyyyyyy!!!! 💛💙💜💜❤💗


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie

Hurry up and put us out our misery, lol xx


----------



## miuccias

Dee is the one with the white blaze, right? 
I am glad everything went well, and that you found the right puppy for you and your fur-babies <3


----------



## AussieLass

Gawd, all this time & all I've managed to do so far is delete the rotten pics, downsize them as they were massive (darn iPhones), crop them & now try to get them uploaded - first need coffee, take puppy to pee pad, aww but he's sleeping .... it'll be a while goilz, this woman moves slowly .... and I not telling which one it is


----------



## FantasiaFarm

grrrrr hurry up!!!!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125

Congrats Di!!! So excited for you, but the suspense is killing me!!! Do tell!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis

Hooooooo huuuuuuum....I really only came on here this morning to see which one you chose...or which one chose you. LOL


----------



## elaina

oh, cant wait to see those pics and hear all about which puppy you brought home :toothy8: 

** and if your having problems with photobucket, and its easier for you... just copy and paste the pics in an email to me, and i'll put them on my photobucket and post them for you


----------



## AussieLass

Surprise, surprise!


*I keeps climbing up to see what's on mamma's lap .... none of my sisters or bro care, they're all asleep and not the least bit concerned the dang fools
*









*Heartbreaking to see him look so incredibly sad, this made me teary ... his eyes, and his ears, they are NEVER anything other than bolt upright & perky ....
*









P'raps if I shut my eyes long and hard enough I'll wake up and find out it was a dream and that baby possum has gonski ...










*Nope, it's not a dream, that possum is real and it's coming home with us ....
*









*Pfft, even my 13yo 'Dad' seems to be besotted with it ... even the lighter is bigger than it is, maybe it's not real, just a new stuffed toy ...
*


















*It's nose is only as big as my mamma's broken littlest fingernail and it's tongue only as wide as her little finger .... it can't be real, can it??? ....
*









*That's not a paw & leg, it's tinier than mamma's finger is wide ...
*









*And my little 'Dad' just won't stop taking photos of "it", they're talking about calling it Jack to honour a little Mini Foxy 'little Dad' grew up with .... Look, it's even giving me the stink eye, I'm gonna talk to my Mastiff Bro & Sis about this thing, they'll sort it .....
*


----------



## miuccias

I knew it!!!  What cute little thing, so adorable!!!!!!!!!!
Let us know when you name her <3 love her little face, she is so cute, congrats on your new baby Dee!


----------



## AussieLass

Hehehe it's actually a boy Mayra, but you'd never know from looking, his willy looks like a bitch's nipple it's so miniscule.

His HUGE sister was tearing around all over the place and wow, what a stunning personality she had - she's off to Cairns, the little dark golden boy I didn't want didn't come anywhere near us, the chocolate did a few times but he was going to be as big as Chiko which I really didn't want and the moment the breeder put this boy in my son's lap, he didn't move until we stood up to get out of the sun after about 30 mins. He's the most quiestest, beautifully behaved puppy I've ever seen - so much so I was worried about him and kept asking the breeder if he was ok or suffering after effects of his needle a couple of days ago. They assured us that's just how he is, a real cuddle bug who won't move when all the others are tearing around, but when they go outside he gets zoomies by himself lmao.

That weird stitched shiny brown mat thingie he's lying on is one of those washable pee pads someone was asked me about t'other day - a great shot because it shows the quality of them 

So I think we've settled on Jack - it was my son's call & he came up with Spike, D'Arcy, Johnnie and a whole lot of other abhorrent names but we all agreed it would be nice to name him after Jack because he fiercely loved & defended his family for 16 glorious years.


----------



## Evelyn

What a precious baby. Congratulations!


----------



## MChis

Awww Jack...very sweet boy & I love the name you chose. Perfect! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## jesuschick

Agree! He is PRECIOUS and I love his name and the sweet story of it.

Congrats on a beautiful boy and a safe trip there and back!


----------



## miuccias

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe it's actually a boy Mayra, but you'd never know from looking, his willy looks like a bitch's nipple it's so miniscule.


oooops, sorry handsome!!! <3





​


----------



## Zorana1125

Oh wow!! He is so gorgeous!!!!! You picked the blaze boy! In love....maybe he can be Mimi's Aussie bf! Congrats again! Can't wait to watch him grow! Yay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Woohoo I knew you would pick one


----------



## Alula

Aww! What.A.Cutie! And so teeny too, which I understand was what you were looking for  I think you and he have chosen very well


----------



## LostLakeLua

EEEEK!! I LOVE Jack!! You must be so smitten... I'm so happy for you Dee; and also happy for me because I get to watch him grow up on here LOL! =D


----------



## AussieLass

Thanks girls, ever so much ... it hasn't sunk in yet how lucky I am but I'm sure it will tomorrow when I can just lay on my bed & look into those teeny weeny eyes. It's a half after midnight, and this 'ol boiler is done in, so I bid you all good night.


----------



## MiniGrace

Dee, he is so beautiful! And his personality ounces lovely. Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## elaina

awww, I'm so happy for you . he is the cutest little boy puppy ever !!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Ahhh he's adorable! Great choice. So happy you could finally pull the trigger! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Oh my goodness!! Jack is ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## intent2smile

Aww Dee he is so precious. He is going to make a great addition to your family.
I am so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS

Adorable! I have puppy fever... haha!


----------



## nicholeb5

He is adorable!! Love the name too!


----------



## ~LS~

Dee, it's my hubby's birthday weekend, and I swear nothing could keep me 
away, except your new sweetheart pup. I knew you were making the trip 
and just had to see how your trip went and how many babies you brought 
home, hehe.  I'm so glad all went well and I'm so happy you are happy. 
This baby boy is so beautiful Dee. I wish you lots of happy years together,
please give him a kiss & a cuddle from aunty LS. Enjoy your new joy!:love2:


----------



## Aquarius

Oh he is absoloutely adorable -such a tiny little guy and I love the name Jack - Congrats!!!

Haha I love the photo of your chi looking so miserable in the back of the car - like you cannot be serious that we are keeping that pup!


----------



## KittyD

Cute pup! congrats.


----------



## Aquarius

Well Dee, how did your first night with little Jack go?

I had another peek at his photos he is divine!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Gorgeous photos - your new boy has put a smile on my face  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Share more pics of your new Angel when you get time. He's darling!! xxx


----------



## FantasiaFarm

awwwwww very cute  congrats


----------



## Rubyannie

Oh, my! He is absolutely gorgeous...Congratulations...xx


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

He is adorable such expressive eyes.


----------



## Gingersmom

Like I said..he's the one I would've gone for too... watch out for the quiet ones...they are sneaky...LOL


----------



## AussieLass

Aquarius said:


> Well Dee, how did your first night with little Jack go?
> 
> I had another peek at his photos he is divine!


First night was great - I couldn't get my giant crate in the house without help so just left all the lights on, pads down & went to sleep and they had the run of the house  My other guys are sooooo gentle with this little boy so I knew he was in no danger of any aggression, just me stepping on him in the middle of the night, hence the lights. Last night, he used the pad to poop about 6 times (slightly loose due to new environ)

He weighs 500gms which is 17.6oz or *1.1lb at 10 weeks* old so, is charting to be 2 1/2 lbs or 1.1kg - yikes, that's half the size of my other 2 'tinies' which will make him just a dot of a wee thing - a pocket rocket to be sure, to be sure.

I cannot believe the difference an extra 2 weeks with mum & siblings makes to a pup - all my others have come home at 12-14 weeks, but at 10 weeks the behaviour is entirely different to anything I've ever experienced before in any breed - it's almost like dealing with a new-born! How anyone copes with bringing home 6-8wo Chis is well beyond my comprehension, and not something I would ever want to experience.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

He's so beautiful! Thank for sharing the photos. I love the name Jack too, it's my nephew's name. It's sweet why you decided on the name. He was my favourite from the picture too. Congrats xox


----------



## Buildthemskywards

MChis said:


> Btw...found this in my photobucket. Just for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editing to add a pic of Mari now. Just a head shot but you get the idea of her color.


She is absolutely gorgeous. If I'd seen her I'd have had to have gotten her! She's sooo beautiful!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

AussieLass said:


> *Chiko:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belly Bum aka Bella the Giant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiny Midgey Moo aka Midge - seriously has the face & expression of a naughty, little 89yo lady*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jessica - ONE of the Mastiffs who scales 6'3" from a stand-still, sigh ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ollie aka Oliver, the tiny feisty spitfire who, in reality, looks like Zorana's Leo color & coat wise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garrrgh, they came out all out of order, but you get the idea  Poor Bella, she definitely is a deer head with the loooong airplane striip nose.


How did I miss this the whole time?! Your babies are so beautiful! There's something in Midge's expression that reminds me of Willow. If you find 5 is too much I don't mind taking her!  I saw one that looks just like Chiko up for sale too, not far and cheap (£300) and I fell in love but I have my two pups. I'm going to end up with about 20 of them in the end, I just know it! Rich will divorce me and I'll forever live with Chis!


----------



## Jayda

I just love little Jack. He is adorable. I hope the rest of the gang adjusts well to your new little guy. The one picture you posted of one your pups looking sad was touching. Funny thing is my husbands sister just had another baby about two months ago and her 2 1/2 year old looks much the same way as your sad pup at times these days! Everyone will adjust, it just takes some time.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

AussieLass said:


> He weighs 500gms which is 17.6oz or *1.1lb at 10 weeks* old so, is charting to be 2 1/2 lbs or 1.1kg - yikes, that's half the size of my other 2 'tinies' which will make him just a dot of a wee thing - a pocket rocket to be sure, to be sure.


I don't know if a pocket rocket is the same thing there as it is here but that made me laugh


----------



## AussieLass

LMAO Melissa, pocket rocket has many meanings over here.

You said about being divorced & just living with Chis - to be honest, that's exactly what I'm aiming for (although I don't have to go through a divorce which is good). That lifestyle, to my mind, if far, far superior than having to put up with a male within cooee (close proximity).


----------



## Wicked Pixie

No men and lots of animals here lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

If I didn't have Rich I'd be quite happy with that arrangement. Although I do need his income and chihuahua minding skills. Might need a pocket rocket then though!


----------



## lulu'smom

Well my goodness!! I don't visit chi ppl a couple of days to keep the grandbaby, and you finally get #5, Dee!! I love him!! I love his name too. He's the one I picked in the beginning. Hehe. Also, I just love the pics of your pack--they are awesome! We don't get to see enough of them. BTW, it is way past time for a new siggy--you're missing 2 little ones on the present one. Congratulations!

edit: And don't say technologically challenged--if I can do it no better than I am you can do it. lol


----------



## AussieLass

Hehehe Tina, I'll wait until one of the young 'uns has some free time to make me a siggy, I just cannee do it!


----------



## lulu'smom

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe Tina, I'll wait until one of the young 'uns has some free time to make me a siggy, I just cannee do it!


That will work. I know there are plenty on here that will be happy to do it! Again, your new little one is precious, and I loved seeing the latest pics of your crew. 

edit: BTW, I would do it for you, but I don't have a clue how to tell you to send me the pics and if you did how to get them into a place in my computer to put them in a siggy. I don't even know how to post links like I see people do on here all the time. lol I told you I was techno-challenged!


----------



## Moonfall

Pocket rocket here means icky things especially in reference to a small dog...eeek. 

Anyway he's a darling little guy and I want more pics.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe Tina, I'll wait until one of the young 'uns has some free time to make me a siggy, I just cannee do it!


I'd be happy to make one for you any time Dee if you let me know what you want


----------



## nabi

Dee...congrats on your new addition...Jack is beyond cute...a real little heart stealer....

Heather...Mari is beautiful,,,her color is gorgeous...I had never seen a close up of her before...a real little beauty that one is !


----------



## AussieLass

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'd be happy to make one for you any time Dee if you let me know what you want


Thanks ever so much Melissa, I'll just be wanting something really simple focusing on their 5 little heads  I'll get cracking & attempt to get some decent pics


----------



## PixieHollow

congrats!! your new baby is gorgeous...just like the rest of your babies!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I forgot to ask, did you find out who was related to whom? Must have been nice to finally meet the parent dogs as well.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

AussieLass said:


> Thanks ever so much Melissa, I'll just be wanting something really simple focusing on their 5 little heads  I'll get cracking & attempt to get some decent pics


No worries, just let me know once you have the pics you want to use xox


----------



## Huly

We want more photos!


----------

